# Λέξεις με κεφαλαία και τόνοι



## OldBullLee (Feb 21, 2013)

Σχετικά πρόσφατα ανακάλυψα με έκπληξη στο διαδίκτυο ότι λέξεις και προτάσεις (κυρίως επικεφαλίδες, τίτλοι κλπ) που είναι γραμμένες με κεφαλαία γράμματα τονίζονται. Για παράδειγμα το G-Mail μου έχει την λέξη "ΑΠΟΣΤΟΛΉ", με τονισμένο το" Ή ". Από διάφορες αναρτήσεις σ'αυτόν τον ιστότοπο και σε ορισμένους άλλους (between the lines), συμπεραίνω ότι αυτή είναι σχετικά καθιερωμένη πρακτική. Μπορεί κάποιος να με διαφωτίσει για το τι τελικά ισχύει. Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων όσους αφιερώσουν το χρόνο τους στο ερώτημά μου.


----------



## nickel (Feb 21, 2013)

Μπορείς να μείνεις ήσυχος γιατί δεν έχει γίνει καμιά αλλαγή στη γραμματική. Εξακολουθούμε να γράφουμε τίτλους και ό,τι άλλο γράφουμε με κεφαλαία χωρίς να βάζουμε τόνους (βάζω στο διαζευκτικό Ή μονάχα).

Το φαινόμενο που παρατηρείς είναι σε περιπτώσεις που οι χρήστες δεν γνωρίζουν τις διαθέσεις των προγραμμάτων και των προγραμματιστών (και πρέπει να έχει αναφερθεί και αλλού εδώ μέσα). Είναι σε περιπτώσεις που εμείς γράφουμε με πεζά και με τόνους, αλλά το πρόγραμμα πάει και μετατρέπει το κείμενό μας σε κεφαλαία (α) χωρίς να μας προειδοποιεί και (β) χωρίς να διαθέτει τη στοιχειώδη γνώση ότι τα ελληνικά χάνουν τους τόνους όταν μετατρέπονται σε κεφαλαία. 

Αν δεν πρόκειται για τέτοια περίπτωση, να μου το πεις για να ανησυχώ μαζί σου.


----------



## Zazula (May 2, 2015)

Βλέπω γραμμένο με κεφαλαία: ΔΙΟΡΘΩΣΗ ΕΓΓΡΑΦΩΝ — είναι διόρθωση εγγράφων ή εγγραφών; :)

Άλλες σχετικές συζητήσεις μας:


Διαζευκτικό “ή” — τονίζεται όταν είναι κεφαλαίο;
Τονισμός ονοματεπωνύμων με κεφαλαία
Α ρε Καθημερινή, με τα άτονα ονόματά σου!


----------



## Hellegennes (May 2, 2015)

Zazula said:


> Βλέπω γραμμένο με κεφαλαία: ΔΙΟΡΘΩΣΗ ΕΓΓΡΑΦΩΝ — είναι διόρθωση εγγράφων ή εγγραφών; :)



Το ίδιο πρόβλημα έχω κι εγώ όταν βλέπω _lead construction manager_.:cheek:


----------

